

Foreign Policy on whether cyber-warfare is mostly hype. - whockey
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2012/02/27/cyberwar

======
whockey
Rebuttal:
[http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2012/02/27/cyberwar_is...](http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2012/02/27/cyberwar_is_already_upon_us)

